# im Feinkostladen VS im Supermarkt



## Unbedingt

Tengo una duda: ¿ein Feinkostladen se puede encontrar dentro de un supermercado o es independiente? o sease, ¿una tienda así está afuera de un supermercado, o forma parte del mismo, así como Haushaltswaren, Teppichabteilung?

De antemano gracias por su ayuda


----------



## jester.

Sí, puede haber tales tiendas dentro de un supermercado (pero en este caso yo preferiría "Feinkostabteilung" = departamento de comestibles finos) tanto como los hay de forma independiente.


----------



## Neretva

jester. said:


> Sí, puede haber tales tiendas dentro de un supermercado (pero en este caso yo preferiría "Feinkostabteilung" = departamento de comestibles finos) tanto como los hay de forma independiente.


 

En España no se dice "comestibles finos" a veces ponen: Gourmet (El Rincón del Gourmet, o cosas parecidas) Y otras veces pone "Delicatessen".  Hay otra palabra muy utilizada, pero ahora no me acuerdo


----------



## jester.

Gracias. Entonces ya no voy a utilizar el diccionario leo.org. Ya es la segunda vez que me propone traducciones que no se usan.


----------



## Neretva

jester. said:


> Gracias. Entonces ya no voy a utilizar el diccionario leo.org. Ya es la segunda vez que me propone traducciones que no se usan.


 

Utiliza el pons o el dix, que no están mal.


----------



## Unbedingt

Vielen dank für eure Hilfe! Este tipo de explicaciones a veces no vienen en los diccionarios.


----------

